# drinks in bristol, 5th April?



## killer b (Mar 20, 2013)

Ullo. I'm visiting Bristol on the weekend of the 5th/6th. Anyone fancy drinks on 5th?


----------



## big eejit (Mar 20, 2013)

Mebbe! Whereabouts you staying?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> Ullo. I'm visiting Bristol on the weekend of the 5th/6th. Anyone fancy drinks on 5th?


Yes.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah- go on then. Maybe.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> Yeah- go on then. Maybe.


You going swans?


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2013)

Should be OK for me. I'm having the second part of my root canal treatment, but hopefully the pain will have worn off by the evening.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You going swans?


No. but maybe Hells Bells Yeah...stop laughing

We could meet at the 7 stars?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Mebbe! Whereabouts you staying?


dunno. Think its fairly central, will check. should drink in town though I guess - anyone got any ideas?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> No. but maybe Hells Bells Yeah...stop laughing
> 
> We could meet at the 7 stars?


At one of the best pubs on Bristol that should be easy to get to! Sounds like a plan.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> At one of the best pubs on Bristol that should be easy to get to! Sounds like a plan.


That would be good as I might be at the Fleece anyway....and its central. Why do you think it is a good pub?


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2013)

7 Stars is a bit small, I doubt there will be anywhere to sit on a Friday night.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> That would be good as I might be at the Fleece anyway....and its central. Why do you think it is a good pub?


Cheap beer, good friends of BRHG - bit tiny though on reflection


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2013)

How about we wait until killer b can tell us where he is staying and also what time, some places will be busy all night but some will empty out by about 7 or so. Most places in town will be rammed, I imagine.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2013)

The seven stars will be full of old rockers.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2013)

I shall ask.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2013)

(he's fairly slack about replying to texts, so I dont expect I'll hear anything until tomorrow. I'm in Bristol from the thursday though, so an early start isn't out of the question...)


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2013)

he lives in st Paul's. Does that help?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2013)

He's a yuppy?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2013)

Journalist. He's a good lad though, im sure you wont hate him too much


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 20, 2013)

I might pop over, but I always say that.


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2013)

There's always plenty of room in the Old England.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll prolly come along.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2013)

Geri said:


> There's always plenty of room in the Old England.


looks alright. quality beer / cider is essential as far as i'm concerned btw, what's the ale like here?


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2013)

I dunno, I don't drink it. They usually have a decent cider though, think it was Stowford Press when I last went there, although when I used to work there it was always Addlestones.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 21, 2013)

killer b said:


> looks alright. quality beer / cider is essential as far as i'm concerned btw, what's the ale like here?


 
The 7 Stars has great beer. It's not that small, esp if you get there early. The Volunteer also has good beer.

This is my fave pub at the moment, tho it's Easton way so not central - The Red Lion. It's quite big tho and has a table tennis table. Brilliant!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah I like the Red Lion. But from a purely selfish stance the Seven stars suits me on that particular night

Mind you on the Thurs the Red lion would be good as it is 10 mins walk from my house.

But appreciate that the Old E is nearer to Killer b's mate....and happy to go where ever On the Thurs.


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2013)

What is this talk of Thursday? The 5th is a Friday night is it not?


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry, think I confused matters by saying id be in town from Thursday. Friday is the night still (just meant we could meet early on Friday when pubs aren't too busy)


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2013)

killer b said:


> Sorry, think I confused matters by saying id be in town from Thursday. Friday is the night still (just meant we could meet early on Friday when pubs aren't too busy)


Early Friday would be perfect.... like 6ish


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2013)

If it ends up being the Old England, the beer is Wadsworths (full range). When I was last there there were posters for pretty cool w/e music nights too.

Seven Stars and Volunteer are both excellent for varying beer choice, but yeah, neither are huge so Friday night could be an issue.

Have a good time anyway, Bristol kicks the arse for beer n cider brilliance.
(We're there tomorrow and Sat  ).


----------



## killer b (Mar 30, 2013)

anyway, someone decide on a pub. i don't know bristol for shit, so there's no point me deciding...


----------



## Geri (Apr 1, 2013)

What sort of time are we thinking? Straight from work time, or later in the evening?


----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2013)

Up to you really. Ill be around and up for either.


----------



## Thora (Apr 1, 2013)

I will come if it is the Red Lion.


----------



## JTG (Apr 1, 2013)

Old E or Cadbury suits me. Or anywhere else really. Whatever, someone else can decide


----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2013)

Thora said:


> I will come if it is the Red Lion.


sounds like a decider. mr T up for it?


----------



## Thora (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep, if we can find somewhere to leave a small boy.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 1, 2013)

I have triple booked myselfMy mate from London is coming up to meet with mutual friends....If it straight from work and at the red lion then possibly....if It is later and at the old E or somewhere round Stokes croft then maybe....


----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2013)

ok, well i'm happy to aim for starting at 5-5.30ish at the red lion. how does that suit people? latecomers welcome obv.


----------



## xenon (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds alright. What Street's the Red lion on?


----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2013)

206 whitehall road, according to their fb page.


----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2013)

here?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=BS5...g0EeLHFQoZOmCH3fRceQdw&cbp=12,174.59,,0,-1.71


----------



## xenon (Apr 1, 2013)

killer b said:


> here?
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=BS5...g0EeLHFQoZOmCH3fRceQdw&cbp=12,174.59,,0,-1.71



I can't see maps dude.  Got the postcode. Just need the street name. Will probably get a cab over.


----------



## Thora (Apr 1, 2013)

It's on the corner of Whitehall Road and Lyppiatt Road.


----------



## xenon (Apr 2, 2013)

Cheers.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 2, 2013)

Red Lion  

I hope I'll be able to get along. 

Lawrence Hill train station is 10 mins walk away if people looking for transport.


----------



## Thora (Apr 2, 2013)

Loads of buses too - 42/43/44/45 to Church Road and the 6/7 to Whitehall Road - all go from the centre and Old Market.


----------



## killer b (Apr 4, 2013)

so, tomorrow. anyone else?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2013)

Since I live within spitting distance, I suppose I ought to pop in for a quick half at some point.


----------



## killer b (Apr 4, 2013)

yes, you definitely should.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2013)

No way I can make this now, I've got the littleun.


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2013)

Sad news fm. Another time hopefully. 

Anyway, im here. Going for a wander round the city in a bit. Any suggestions of interesting stuff to do?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2013)

Predictably all around the docks area - several museums ...
Not sure if the Cabot tower is open these days - bit of a hike up Park Street to get there ...


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2013)

There's lots of crusties here isnt there? Its like the 1990s all over again...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## big eejit (Apr 5, 2013)

Go for lunch in St Nick's Market.

(off Corn St)


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> There's lots of crusties here isnt there? Its like the 1990s all over again...


*wonders whether killer b actually wants to meet me*


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2013)

Mate, ive nowt against crusties, they just died out everywhere else in the country in 1999 (or more likely, moved to Bristol...  )


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2013)

To be fair, you're staying Easton way aren't you?


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2013)

just off Portland square. Is it lentil belt round here?


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2013)

Btw, other than jtg and thora, ive no idea what any of you look like, so you might have to look for me. I'm wearing orange converse, jeans, a plum coloured jumper and a brown leather jacket.

Also my name is Joe. I cant cope with the humiliation of introducing myself via board names again.


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah, St Pauls. Lentil belt starts in Montpelier, St Pauls itself is still largely proper, though with yuppies encroaching on the squares and Stokes Croft. Mung beans and biodynamic wine happens north of the Ashley Road, whilst crossing Sussex Place and heading for St Werburghs means heading into middle aged jugglers with buggies territory.

For proper cider crusties, you need to cross the M32 and get into Easton. Stop by the Plough, you'll love it


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> Btw, other than jtg and thora, ive no idea what any of you look like, so you might have to look for me. I'm wearing orange converse, jeans, a plum coloured jumper and a brown leather jacket.
> 
> Also my name is Joe. I cant cope with the humiliation of introducing myself via board names again.




I may or may not be along, am waiting on seeing what me bruv's doing. Will try and let ya know!


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2013)

JTG said:


> Ah, St Pauls. Lentil belt starts in Montpelier, St Pauls itself is still largely proper, though with yuppies encroaching on the squares and Stokes Croft. Mung beans and biodynamic wine happens north of the Ashley Road, whilst crossing Sussex Place and heading for St Werburghs means heading into middle aged jugglers with buggies territory.
> 
> For proper cider crusties, you need to cross the M32 and get into Easton. Stop by the Plough, you'll love it


I had to cycle up to Ikea this morning, think I went straight through the crustie hinterlands...


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> I had to cycle up to Ikea this morning, think I went straight through the crustie hinterlands...


You would have had a taster yeah. Easton is still cider anarcho-crusty central though and you only skirted it!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> Btw, other than jtg and thora, ive no idea what any of you look like, so you might have to look for me. I'm wearing orange converse, jeans, a plum coloured jumper and a brown leather jacket.
> 
> Also my name is Joe. I cant cope with the humiliation of introducing myself via board names again.


 
You can't cope with the humiliation? Think how I feel!


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2013)

The brother intends to come and so do I


----------



## Thora (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr. Thora will be there at 6 and I should be there by 7.


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2013)

Think bruv is intending to be there 'for one' at around 5:30. We can try and sit on him if ya wanna see him


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2013)

Setting off shortly, so we should be there by half 5 easy.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 5, 2013)

Stuck on a train but should be there for about half five.


----------



## xenon (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll be there about 6. Red top, black leather jacket, jeans, white cane.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2013)

I want to go to Bristol drinks! I will raise a glass to you all from afar


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2013)

JTG said:


> You would have had a taster yeah. Easton is still cider anarcho-crusty central though and you only skirted it!


Getting very  much more hipster round my way....confused did you guys meet or not?


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2013)

Aye. It were grand. Feeling a little delicate  this morning though...


----------



## big eejit (Apr 6, 2013)

Good to meet everyone last night. Shame we didn't stay for Bristol's best folk rapper!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2013)

killer b said:


> Aye. It were grand. Feeling a little delicate this morning though...


 
Has anyone located butchers yet?


----------



## xenon (Apr 6, 2013)

What was that folk rapper's name again? Anyway yeah, a good night.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Has anyone located butchers yet?


Motherfucker didn't turn up. 

I have no memory of the folk rapper


----------



## xenon (Apr 6, 2013)

I think his name was something like Clifford Blizard but different.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 6, 2013)

xenon said:


> I think his name was something like Clifford Blizard but different.


 
Sounds like it was Clayton Blizzard - http://claytonblizzard.com/


----------



## big eejit (Apr 6, 2013)

Just checked my Twitter and it was Clayton Blizzard. He was appearing with this bloke:

@BabarLuck
The muslim monster who loves all the people all the time.
London   ·    http://www.babarluck.com 

I was taking the piss but actually I wish I'd seen them now!


----------

